# Solved: Hooking up DVD Player to Dish network and TV



## kisota (Mar 22, 2004)

I just bought a new 55" VIZIO Tv and I beed to know step by step how to hook up my DVD Player to the TV and Dish Network. Any Help is appciated.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

is this the model number 
VF550M

http://www.vizio.com/vf550m.html

whats the make and model of the DVD Player ,
whats the Dish components - is this a decoder? whats the make and model

We need to know the connections available on the devices - HDMI connections ,- the TV connections are listed here 


> INPUTS (REAR)
> HDMI with HDCP	4
> RF Connector for Internal Tuner	1
> Component YPbPr plus Stereo Audio:	1
> ...


so now we need to know if the DVD and the Dish decoder/tuner has those connections


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Why would you connect a DVD player to a Dish Network receiver? Wouldn't you connect both components to the TV? Or do you have some kind of receiver involved as well?


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> Wouldn't you connect both components to the TV?


 that was my assumption, await for you to provide the clarification requested by DoubleHelix


----------



## kisota (Mar 22, 2004)

I have the TV hooked up to the Dish Reciever. I don't know how or where to hook the DVD Player/Recorder.

Thanks


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> I don't know how or where to hook the DVD Player/Recorder.


 see my post #2 
if you could answer the questions , that would help


----------



## kisota (Mar 22, 2004)

Got it guy's. Figured it out, works like a charm, Thanks to everyone


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

kisota said:


> Got it guy's. Figured it out, works like a charm, Thanks to everyone


Excellent! Thank you for letting us know. Let us know if you need something else.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so what did you do - may help others also with the same issues searching the forum


----------

